# recherche Icones leopard



## thekingdolphin (14 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,
apres de nombreuses recherches restées infructueuses, je recherche des icones leopard ready (512x512) dans le style comme le sreenshot ci-joint.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## koeklin (14 Décembre 2007)

assez proche de ce finder gris voici Antares

Dans un autre style pour d'autres recherchant des icônes "haute résolution" pour Leopard y' a ce lien
Y'a pas mal d'icones pour Leopard que j'ai découvert par Applenews suffit de taper "icone" dans la barre de recherche


----------



## thekingdolphin (14 Décembre 2007)

Merci de ces liens je suis allez faire un tour .
J'ai pas trouvé ce que je recherche .
Je recherche les icones apple leopard mais transparentes.
Je ne sais pas faire les icones sinon je l'aurais faites.
Il faudrait que je trouve quelqu'un qui pourrait faire les icones leopard transparentes comme le modéle de Finder que j'ai.
J'ai envoyé un mail a son auteur pour savoir si il en connaissait d'aitre dans le style d son findr.j'attends la reponse;


----------



## Bebe Fraise (14 Décembre 2007)

Des icônes Leopard Ready ? sur Iconfactory.


----------



## Xywe (30 Janvier 2008)

Des icônes "Leopard Ready" sur Applenews.fr il y en a plein ! Il suffit de cliquer sur Goodies dans le menu puis dans "icônes de bureau" sur la droite !


----------



## ceslinstinct (30 Janvier 2008)

Xywe a dit:


> Des icônes "Leopard Ready" sur Applenews.fr il y en a plein ! Il suffit de cliquer sur Goodies dans le menu puis dans "icônes de bureau" sur la droite !


Bonjour

Un lien sur le site serais plus pratique.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)

Ici gros fainéant.


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ici gros fainéant.



Merci  (plus de CdB sous la main pour toi...)


----------



## koeklin (31 Janvier 2008)

en sachant que  dès le deuxieme post de ce fil j'avais donner le lien
- d' icon factory 
et 
- d' applenews (et le moyen  de trouver les icônes)

bon moi je dis ça mais je dis rien...


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> en sachant que  dès le deuxieme post de ce fil j'avais donner le lien
> - d' icon factory
> et
> - d' applenews (et le moyen  de trouver les icônes)
> ...



Mais oui, t'inquiete pas, tu n'as pas ete oublie...


----------



## ceslinstinct (31 Janvier 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ici gros fainéant.


Bonsoir

Merci de ce surnom   , pour te donner un autre choix ce site.

http://aoq.blog30.fc2.com/blog-category-13.html

Cordialement

@+


----------



## Rémi M (12 Février 2008)

Question comment on installe les icônes s'il vous plaît?


----------



## koeklin (13 Février 2008)

A quoi ça sert qu' Audrey se décarcasse?  
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/image/tutoriaux/decouvrir_leo/07_leo_changer_icone.mov
Sinon pour les icones systeme on passe par candybar


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

liteicon fais sa tres bien gratuit en plus candybar est payant c'est pas moi payerais pour un logiciel de personnalisation je trouve ça abusé


----------



## HolyTrinhThi (3 Mai 2008)

Je déterre le topic mais bon..

Il y a ce jeune homme qui fait de magnifique icones "Leopard Ready"

http://itweek.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

HolyTrinhThi a dit:


> Je déterre le topic mais bon..
> 
> Il y a ce jeune homme qui fait de magnifique icones "Leopard Ready"
> 
> http://itweek.deviantart.com/gallery/



J'en connais un qui sera tout content    
Pour info, itweek est un fervent participant à ce forum et notamment dans le sous-forum "custo"  
Il nous fait partager ces icônes sur le fil des "créations". J'en profite pour le félicité


----------



## tweek (7 Mai 2008)

Ca roule? 



Merci pour le credit :rose:


----------

